# I want to catch a trout - not a sea trout



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

North ga is closest. Upper chattahoochee our soque river.


----------



## RileyH203 (Jun 28, 2017)

Check out the Chattooga River. Border of South Carolina and Georgia. Great fishing, and great place to camp with the dog in tow.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Closest thing would be the chattahoochee tailwater, right through Atlanta, but I would suggest driving up to North georgia. It is only about an hour further and will give many more opportunities. If you are planning to make the trip, I would do it asap, or wait until around October-ish. It'll be too hot soon for optimal trout fishing. Some great rivers are the chattahoochee in Helen, chattooga, toccoa, and tallulah. There are also plenty of wild trout streams to keep you busy for years if you so desired.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2018)

Well, you could come fish with me in Colorado...

Oh wait...

You said 3 day weekend. I thought you said within a 3 day drive.

I'm an easy 3 day drive. And we got us some trouts.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

Ferrulewax said:


> Closest thing would be the chattahoochee tailwater, right through Atlanta, but I would suggest driving up to North georgia. It is only about an hour further and will give many more opportunities. If you are planning to make the trip, I would do it asap, or wait until around October-ish. It'll be too hot soon for optimal trout fishing. Some great rivers are the chattahoochee in Helen, chattooga, toccoa, and tallulah. There are also plenty of wild trout streams to keep you busy for years if you so desired.


So i did some digging into a couple of the above suggestions, the chatooga seems like a perfect option. I did read that you want some lower water levels. observed height right now: *Rate:* 1520 cfs *Level:* 2.57 ft *Afternoon Water Temperature:* 58

Those familiar, is this considered low? high? and hows the temp.. if its right i might be in the truck this weekend. this weekend looks kinda crappy by me and the tarpon havent really showed up good yet.


----------



## RileyH203 (Jun 28, 2017)

HPXFLY said:


> So i did some digging into a couple of the above suggestions, the chatooga seems like a perfect option. I did read that you want some lower water levels. observed height right now: *Rate:* 1520 cfs *Level:* 2.57 ft *Afternoon Water Temperature:* 58
> 
> Those familiar, is this considered low? high? and hows the temp.. if its right i might be in the truck this weekend. this weekend looks kinda crappy by me and the tarpon havent really showed up good yet.


What gauge station were you looking at? you may be looking a little too far south on the river.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

that was Clayton, GA


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

GG34 said:


> North ga is closest. Upper chattahoochee our soque river.


GG34 that's good advice, no Rainbows or Browns in Fl. Just remember some of the Soque river is private
the Chattahooche in Atlanta have both species in it but you have to know when they release the water


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

First , tarpon are in, weather sucks. Second, now that lake lanier is down, generation back to normal. And the trouts are eating and the water temp is 49 in the river below Buford dam. The fish are eating, the googan factor is off the charts though.


----------



## Halfhitch (Feb 5, 2008)

All good suggestions. Would like to underscore Permitchaser’s note about the Chattahoochee in case you visit there while in the area. It is EXTREMELY important to be aware of the release schedule, particularly if you wade – the river rises a lot in a short period and frequently catches people off guard. Below is a link to a local “.gov” site with the needed contacts for schedules as well as some other information.

https://www.johnscreekga.gov/NewsAndEvents/News-Archive/2015-News/Be-safe,-check-water-release-schedule-before-enter.aspx

Good luck


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

You can do it in Columbia sc. If you are interested in a float guide I think you'd enjoy. All stocked fish of course. Not really a camping trip.


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Chattooga river DH above the Rt 28 bridge is great for a weekend trip, headed there Friday night, or Helen GA fish the DH Smith creek, all stockers but an absolute blast and where I caught the trout bug big time!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hiawasse ga I have three acreas there plenty of trout in northern ga even though I have not been up there in about 4 years.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

Alot of great suggestions here and should give me a lot to google while I am slow at work today. Everything seems to be about 10 hours or so from me either way which is fine I enjoy driving. 

For tackle, smallest rod I own is an 8'6'' 5wt and it happens to be an echo glass rod, id imagine this will work with just a standard floating line. I have alot of light tippet already down to 2 pound stuff.

Waders... going to guess they are necessary judging by the above temps mentioned, I own a few pairs from 1500grain 5mm to breathable all with boot foot lug soles. Do I need studs? felt?


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Lugs are fine and so is a 5wt. 5x tippet will be a good starting point depending on fly size


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

You should be able to wet wade, also check out Brevard NC. Lots of water up there. I have spent a lot of time of on Chatooga River, very nice fishing, with some feeder creeks with wild fish. It also has a lot public camping around the area. Just remember there will be some vacationers creating a nice tube hatch on some of the larger waters up the mountains this time of year. For this reason, I like to stick to the smaller waters in the summer. 
There is book called "The Southern Appalachian Fly Guide" that can give you a good amount of information on places to fish, but double check the regs listed in book, I think it was made 10 years ago. Its a little pricey but its fully color and made out of quality durable paper. Having a guide book can really be a trip saver when you pull up to place to fish with 8 cars already parked there, and you need to find somewhere good that is close.

https://www.amazon.com/Southern-Appalachian-Fly-Guide/dp/0982737912


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I second Brevard. I spend a lot of time mountain biking up there and have come across some probably untouched streams that just look sooo fishy. Plus, there's other stuff to do there. Good food and beer and mountain hippie culture in Asheville.


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

Waders not necessary. Spent last weekend in shorts in nantahala. Consider that people raft these waters in bathing suits. Soft science terrafin boots.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

If you don't have wade boots, cabelas makes some wet wading boots that are rather inexpensive, they look like side zip flats boots with a felt bottom. The would be fine for purposes.


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

A good place to camp and fish is in Helen Georgia. There's a state park just outside of town, call unicoi state park - which has good car camping. Theres a great fly shop in town that can give you local advice. All within a short driving distance is Duke's creek (state managed trophy water), smiths creek, which is "on property" of the state park, and various stretches of the upper chatahooche river (in town and out of town). I've used unicoi as a base camp for trout fishing trips quite a bit and highly recommend it.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good luck getting a reservation on Dukes.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Halfhitch said:


> All good suggestions. Would like to underscore Permitchaser’s note about the Chattahoochee in case you visit there while in the area. It is EXTREMELY important to be aware of the release schedule, particularly if you wade – the river rises a lot in a short period and frequently catches people off guard. Below is a link to a local “.gov” site with the needed contacts for schedules as well as some other information.
> 
> https://www.johnscreekga.gov/NewsAndEvents/News-Archive/2015-News/Be-safe,-check-water-release-schedule-before-enter.aspx
> 
> Good luck


also get a float tube specifically for my fishing. Fish Hawk has them in Atlanta
I still have mine. We used to put in at Morgan Falls and float down to Settles Bridge


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

flysalt060 said:


> You mean hwy20 or the dam to settles. Or I want one of them float tubes that go upstream.


you must not be from here. When we say Morgan Falls that's the dam. Got to float down stream in a float tube. Still have mine and it holds air after 30 years


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> also get a float tube specifically for my fishing. Fish Hawk has them in Atlanta
> I still have mine. We used to put in at Morgan Falls and float down to Settles Bridge


You mean hwy20 or the dam to settles. Or I want one of them float tubes that go upstream.


----------



## Flycaster (Jun 19, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> you must not be from here. When we say Morgan Falls that's the dam. Got to float down stream in a float tube. Still have mine and it holds air after 30 years


Sorry, but he is correct. Morgan Falls dam is way downstream of Settles Bridge. The dam on the lake is referred to as Buford Dam.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hpxfly I Would take u on a float tube trip. The god is a problem. Not sure where he could stay and 6 hour float is a bit much for him, her to follow down the bank.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Some of the Tennessee tailwaters have supersized browns.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

The weather is screwing most everything in southeast up, during the week. And we all know weekend is googan to the 100th power.


----------



## flyfishingvet (Jul 2, 2018)

Hey man. Been chasin bows and browns my entire life. Shoot me a message and I can’t give you some great info.


----------

